
Developer efficiency myths and truths - nickb
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/programming-and-development/?p=545
======
jamesbritt
Nothing new on the list; mostly a combo of Joel Spolsky & PG.

One exception: "For example, many of the languages that can be written
extremely quickly thanks to type inference or syntactic tricks are often
difficult to follow when they are maintained. The two minutes worth of typing
saved can cause an hour of wasted time down the road."

Um, sometimes, given that crap code can be written in any language, but I find
that the more concise languages are easier to read and maintain in the long
run.

